# Greenup dam



## Montyg (Mar 24, 2012)

Can some one tell me when the stripper start there run I know it will
Be soon thank you 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't wanna be the bearer of bad news but you may have missed it. Water temps are already approaching 60 degrees. I've been catching them for 2 weeks full of eggs. Maybe they run a little later up at greenup. Goodluck.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Was at Greenup Thursday,water was so muddy one could almost walk on it and it stunk.Didn't see anyone catch anything.
Jake


----------



## Montyg (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok thanks guys I am hoping with this cold snap that they will be bitting I can't go tell Thursday tho 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

